# Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River

To me, this is like a milder, silkier version of C&D Mississippi Mud. It is incredibly good. You don't get the latakia blast like with MM but like the description reads, it tastes sweet and fruity with a hint of chocolate. It took a few bowls for my palette to savor the flavor but it's there. It's not as thick and creamy as plum pudding but it's got some body to it. It's krumble kake and I found it best to rub out a bowl or two and let it dry out for 30 minutes or better. Otherwise, it has trouble staying lit.


----------

